# He's here! (Pic heavy)



## Rhetoric (Sep 7, 2011)

I've got him in the spare room with me, so far hes just tried to hide under everything . Right now hes easy to handle and move around but we'll see how much it changes when hes warmed up 
In person I can see some red and more of what I think is blue. The shape of his head looks a bit different than the black and whites too. He's about the same size as Guru, same weight. Guru is a few inches longer though

Anyway, here are a couple pictures. I will get better ones once he decides to come out. I feel like hes always looking me right in the eye.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 7, 2011)

*RE: He's here!*

He looks really famaliar? Its gotta be the reddish spots, he does seem more blue  congrats now you have 4 monsters to take care of (I mean monsters in a good way)


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 7, 2011)

*RE: He's here!*

The super red on his neck and leg is scarring, I was told he got into it with another male. The camera sure does a good job of picking that up! I was expecting him to have scars like the picture shows but in person it almost blends in with the rest of his scales. Leave it to a camera to pick up someones flaws


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 7, 2011)

I guess this is now his dog bed.


----------



## slideaboot (Sep 7, 2011)

Could you tell me a bit more about how you guys managed shipping such a big guy? If I have to ship Aesop and Francis, I'd like to do it correctly and it seems like you guys knew what you were doing. Thanks!


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 7, 2011)

The guy who shipped this guy breeds beardies and had experience shipping. I know he was fedex certified, I do not think USPS requires anyone to be certified before shipping. This guy is 40-42", he was shipped in a 16"x12"x8" box. The inside of it had styrofoam on each side, top and bottom (probably 1/2 inch thick or so). Then the tegu was placed inside, he was in 2 pillow cases, the seller was unsure if the tegu would be able to scratch its way out of the first one. On top of the pillow case was some news paper and on top of that was the top layer of stryrofoam and then taped shut.

Here are a couple more pics from when I opened the box.









He didn't seem to stressed when I let him out. He was more nervous about me. I've never had anything shipped to me before but I was pleased with fedex. It is a little more expensive but I would use them again.


----------



## Kebechet (Sep 7, 2011)

He's beautiful!  congrats!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 7, 2011)

_ I like,.. not to make this thread even more pic heavy,.. (in my toddler voice) can we has some ummh :blush: sunlight or outside pics pwease ? I like how different lighting and angles change the look and color of hybrids. _


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah definitely. He was housed outside before I got him, hopefully he'll be easier to manage outside than the other guys.


----------



## slideaboot (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Gedy (Sep 7, 2011)

wow he looks like a big, pretty boy  how long do they stay in such a box with shipping ?


----------



## roastedspleen (Sep 7, 2011)

he looks great!

i hope mine looks like that when i get it


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 7, 2011)

He was in a box for about 20 hours.

Hes not a varnyard roasted, im not too sure who bred him


----------



## Strange_Evil (Sep 7, 2011)

Beautiful tegu, i'd love to see some outside pics !


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 7, 2011)

Outside pictures will have to wait until tomorrow . He spent most of the afternoon buried in mulch. He's the only tegu that will try to completely cover himself. I really really really wanted to keep him out all day but I didn't want him to feel stressed. I left him alone for the most part, he'd see me walk by and come check me out though. He didn't eat today, not surprised. But the first thing he did today was poop.. lol.


----------



## spark678 (Sep 7, 2011)

nice looking gu! how was his temper out the box? He seems pretty friendly. Goodluck with him!


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 7, 2011)

Pretty mellow, I wondered if it would change once he warmed up but he seems to enjoy people. It didn't take him too long to warm up to me. He did do kind of a weird thing, I've never seen a tegu do it lol. I left the spare room for a minute to get a thawed mouse and when I came back I came from behind and instead of running off or waving his tail he arched his back like a cat would. It was pretty quick, he heard me then arched then saw me and went back to normal.


----------



## james.w (Sep 7, 2011)

He looks awesome. My AA does the arched back thing when he is outside and I come walking towards him. 

What is that substrate you are using ??


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 7, 2011)

Its weird to see the arched back thing, the guy who sold him to me told me about it but I wasn't really sure what he had meant since I hadn't seen it before. 

Hemlock mulch, same as I've been using. It seems to hold humidity pretty well. I think this batch I got was a little clumpier than the stuff I've gotten before. I normally get "fine" but I think this was just regular... I've only seen cypress at petsmart and it costs a small fortune to fill the enclosures with a decent depth.

It makes me sad hes got the scars! Of course I think hes good looking but I wonder what he'd look like without 'em. He seems suuuuper submissive, I wonder if he's always been that way or if he became more submissive after getting into the fight with another male.


----------



## reptastic (Sep 7, 2011)

Dangnamit that's one beauty......I can definatley.see the blue in him, lol you need a female in that um crew, pack, herd idk pride? Lol what do you call a group of tegus


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you!  LOL they might need a lady friend down the road. He's only 2 so hopefully hes got many years left. I can't wait to take him out tomorrow to see how he looks in the sun.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Sep 7, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> Outside pictures will have to wait until tomorrow . He spent most of the afternoon buried in mulch. He's the only tegu that will try to completely cover himself. I really really really wanted to keep him out all day but I didn't want him to feel stressed. I left him alone for the most part, he'd see me walk by and come check me out though. He didn't eat today, not surprised. But the first thing he did today was poop.. lol.



 He's a sure looker though. He'll come around.
Time to edit your sig pic though !
All of your tegu's are males right?
You plan on getting any females?


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah they are all male. It'd be nice to have a lady around! Probably not any time soon though. If I did get one I'd be tempted to breed them but I would hate to bring more into the world without having homes for them. Males dominate the household lol, Riley and I are the only girls . For a while I was going back and forth with Rangos gender, it took a while before both spurs were noticeable... Now hes got the biggest jowls.

I want to edit it but he needs a name!


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 8, 2011)

No name?! A handsome little one like him deserves a 'smooth' name... like a ladies man. A 'rico suave'. 'Casanova'. 'Castellano'. 'Sancho'.....he's a stallion =0)

...and his scars give him character. Congrats on the new addition. I hope the whole platoon lives happily together.

.....and does his snout seem as narrow in person as it does in the photos?


----------



## spark678 (Sep 8, 2011)

dont worry about the scars. they are what make him unique and even more of a reason to love him.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 8, 2011)

_I might call him Finn,.. since his colors kind of reminds me of a huckleberry but that maybe just what my eyes see :blush:_


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 8, 2011)

Hahaha @ rico suave. I totally read it the way it sounds in the song..

Yeah I noticed the snout right away, its little longer and definitely more narrow. I'll see if I can get a comparison picture with one of the other guys. It almost reminded me of a dolphin nose or something.

Spark you're absolutely right!


Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _I might call him Finn,.. since his colors kind of reminds me of a huckleberry but that maybe just what my eyes see :blush:_



I'm glad you guys can all see the color differences. He got here and my bf, who's not a reptile person, was like "he looks the same... just lighter" and I told him "only to the untrained eye" lol. Though I think now hes sees they'e different.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Sep 8, 2011)

awwww hes awsome looks great hes beautiful thiis makes me wanna buy a bigg gu lol


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you. lol, yours will get there!


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Sep 9, 2011)

I no and it is cool to see him grow up but they are wicked awsome when they are bigg plus mines down for hibernation so I won't see him for months ..... Think hell hit a growth spurt when he waks up??


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 9, 2011)

Definitely. When they wake up they're about the same size as when they went down but they grow a TON once they're out and about


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Sep 9, 2011)

nice cant wait to see his lil face again lol


----------



## Steven. (Sep 11, 2011)

He's a tank..lol.. awesome tegu.. good to see some grown ones being bought and not only young ones.. I noticed he doesn't have any nails on his front legs?.. Was he born that way?...


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 11, 2011)

Guru is the only tegu I've had from hatchling size.
Nope he's got a few missing toe nails and a few missing toes... Tegus can lose them a couple different ways. Injuries can be part of it but I think most of the time it is because of improper housing/humidity. If the humidity is low while they are shedding it is possible for the skin to get stuck around the toes (and tail) which cuts off the circulation and sometimes the toes end up falling off. 
Rango is another tegu I have with missing toes, he's only got 2 front toes . It's really important to keep humidity up and/or provide a large soaking dish to help with the sheds.


It really isn't that hard to monitor the sheds, I really do not understand how people can let that happen and not realize whats going on.. Even when skin is stuck around the toes there are things you can do to help aid the shed and prevent toe loss.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 12, 2011)

I promise the outdoor pics are coming! Things have been busy... I did take this picture of him and Rango to show some of you the shape difference in their heads. And look at the jowls coming in on Rango! They seem to get along, they don't really live together but they've hung out together with no huge issues. Rango did some jowl popping at first but thats all I've noticed. Nothing from the hybrid, he will back off when Rango pops. They're not allowed to be together when I'm not around. It's interesting to see Rango as the dominant tegu.. He got bullied by Guru and Gary.


----------



## Steven. (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't understand people sometimes. Why get such amazing animals and not care for them. In my parents house, we have 2 parrots, 2 dogs, some chickens and ducks, a ferret and 2 cats. Everyone is strong and healthy and they all get along with eachother. To me it didnt take much work to take care of them. So the only thing that i think can cause a unhealthy animal is because the owner doesn't have enough time or knowledge for his/her pets.. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 12, 2011)

EXACTLY!!! lol.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 26, 2011)

Awesome, you know with the way eli is coloring up and the way his pattern is spreading out I can see him growing to look a lot like yours only difference is eli has the teardrop and the burnt nose but the pattern on the back is really close  I wonder if yours is related to the one that beasty has.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 26, 2011)

I have no idea where mine came from. I'll be taking a few more pics in a little bit after I feed them. Yours seems to show more blue traits with the tear drop and darker nose. I wonder if the clutchmates to yours will look pretty similar or different as they get older. I think there is at least one more member who has another blue/red that came from underground.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 26, 2011)

I think there is too I can't remember who, I know this guy beasty has a 75%blue x 25%red its name is powder, he owns GIS herps, only time will tell what eli will look like. He does have a lot of blue traits though, the only thing red I see is he has red dots and a pinkish tone on his belly


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 26, 2011)

_Drewsdragons has the other Underground hybrid and Beasty sold all of his tegus._


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 26, 2011)

Seems like people don't hold on to their tegus for very long (no offense to anyone) aesop and francis are getting sold and I love their videos, tonka, the dereks_dragons kid has his 2011 extreme up for sale on fauna pretty crazy. Anyways still waiting for those outdoor pics rhetoricx


----------



## txrepgirl (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm very happy to see that he has such a good home with you  . You are doing a great job with him. Thank you for posting the pictures. Keep up the good work  .


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 11, 2011)

If you haven't come up with a name yet, I'd consider Scar. I know, it seems a little cliche, but I think it would work well. Then again, a ladies man type name would work too!


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 11, 2011)

I thought about that, I'm a huge lion king fan hahaha. He still doesn't have a name so it might work!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 11, 2011)

That's exactly where I got the thought!  Whatever you end up naming him, do let us know!


----------

